# Great News. TIPS



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

My area finally has tips available through the app. I'm going to drive today to see if I get any. Of course this is if PAX have updated their apps.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Still no tip function in Sarasota.


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

I wonder if any statistical data exists on how much more or less drivers get tipped because of the app function? I guess no one uses cash anymore.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TheUberTransporter said:


> My area finally has tips available through the app. I'm going to drive today to see if I get any. Of course this is if PAX have updated their apps.


Now, driver's won't be able to rate low their riders if they don't tip (since it was cash, they were able to tell, because they won't know who is tipping and who isn't.

I see this as a good thing since I don't believe in rating a rider low because he or she didn't tip, mainly because it was Uber who killed the tipping culture with riders. Perhaps, slowly, we can rebuild the tipping culture, and encourage riders to tip.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Tipping in Seattle started June 20th. Still not a lot of tips. Even on Lyft which has always had tips, not what I expected. But I do think when more people get used to seeing the option they will do it. The only way they can tip is if they rate the ride. Out of 2500+ rides for me, only about 1900 have ever been rated. Just my 2 cents. Good luck and hope you see more money in your paychecks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

statistical data? Dude it just started!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Mine just popped up to accept tips. About time.

Just saw this too


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

finally, Uber does something good, after 4 years, I was about to give up hope. Still, the rate is too low. It's about half of a taxi fare, and it could be 3/4s of taxi fare, and we'd not lose many riders, and the difference would really help out. I remember when it was $1.90 per mile, and I did $500 almost every Saturday night. Taxis are $3 per mile in my city, and the timer shuts off above 12 mph, so it's roughly equivalent of 3/4s of a taxi fare factoring in the continuous timer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veju said:


> Mine just popped up to accept tips. About time.
> 
> Just saw this too


On a Tuesday? Who tips on Tuesdays?


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> On a Tuesday? Who tips on Tuesdays?


Today I Monday



mcj said:


> I wonder if any statistical data exists on how much more or less drivers get tipped because of the app function? I guess no one uses cash anymore.


That's a good question I would be curious to know the answer to. In my area cash tips were extremely rare. I'm curious if I will actually receive in-app tips.



Oscar Levant said:


> Now, driver's won't be able to rate low their riders if they don't tip (since it was cash, they were able to tell, because they won't know who is tipping and who isn't.
> 
> I see this as a good thing since I don't believe in rating a rider low because he or she didn't tip, mainly because it was Uber who killed the tipping culture with riders. Perhaps, slowly, we can rebuild the tipping culture, and encourage riders to tip.


According to Uber you will know who tipped so you could always change your ratings.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Have had tips available in my area for 3 weeks now and I make about 20 to 25 in electronic tips a week for doing 55 to 60 rides. I still gwt 30 to 50 in cash tips. My guess is i make about the same in tips as I did before so far.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> Tipping in Seattle started June 20th. Still not a lot of tips. Even on Lyft which has always had tips, not what I expected. But I do think when more people get used to seeing the option they will do it. The only way they can tip is if they rate the ride. Out of 2500+ rides for me, only about 1900 have ever been rated. Just my 2 cents. Good luck and hope you see more money in your paychecks.


I'd hope for tips but don't expect it. I've had 2300 tips and only 700 were rated lol



Seahawk3 said:


> Have had tips available in my area for 3 weeks now and I make about 20 to 25 in electronic tips a week for doing 55 to 60 rides. I still gwt 30 to 50 in cash tips. My guess is i make about the same in tips as I did before so far.


Not too much for that much driving but still better than nothing .


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> On a Tuesday? Who tips on Tuesdays?


Get a friend to take a ride, tip you a $100-profit.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Veju said:


> Get a friend to take a ride, tip you a $100-profit.


There's definitely limits. Best bet, $5 cash bribes to pax. Make em tip you on app right away, like $4.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It just came here in central Florida. I feel it will be a big help. Will probably mean about 10% more revenue for us all.

Of course watch Uber lower the rates now so we gain nothing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 140905


This is why you should always carry cash


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft claims that 50% of their pax tip (seems a bit high from my experience, but close enough).
What they don't say is what the average tip is - in my experience, it's $2.

For my Uber riders on the other hand, I get $5 and $10 cash (or Square swipe) tips almost exclusively, though yes, a few $2/$3 tippers as well but a couple of $20 and even $40 and $50 ones. So my average Uber tip is over $6 but closer to $7...but my percentage of tippers it lower (around 35%).
Still, even with 15% less tippers, the math shows Uber far better.

For every 100 Lyft rides I see less than $90 in tips.
For every 100 Uber rides I see about $240 (and it's almost all cash too).

A few of things to note:
I'm in Las Vegas...it's a tipping town and people carry cash for this reason (when someone says they don't carry cash here, chances are...they are lying).
I only work weekends and do between 50-65 rides.
I make between $110 and $150/ weekend in tips.
I do UberX and Regular Lyft. I do NOT accept Pool or Line rides UNLESS I need rides for a quest/guarantee (and even then, meh, maybe, maybe not).
I offer cold water (they have to ask for it from me though, I don't leave bottles in door panels for them to take - not b/c I give a crap about the $.07 bottle of water, but b/c them asking me for a bottle makes it an active service in their minds, not a passive one), I let/encourage them to play their own music (through Pandora in the app or Bluetooth direct to stereo), I have chargers available, my car is always clean and washed.
I solicit tips - I make no bones about it with my riders: "Uber fees pay for my gas and expenses, your tips are what makes this worthwhile, like a waiter making minimum wage PLUS tips." yadda yadda yadda


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Lyft claims that 50% of their pax tip (seems a bit high from my experience, but close enough).
> What they don't say is what the average tip is - in my experience, it's $2.
> 
> For my Uber riders on the other hand, I get $5 and $10 cash (or Square swipe) tips almost exclusively, though yes, a few $2/$3 tippers as well but a couple of $20 and even $40 and $50 ones. So my average Uber tip is over $6 but closer to $7...but my percentage of tippers it lower (around 35%).
> ...


Lucky for you, you actually make tips where you are from. Here in Canada, I've driven $600 So far this week, and received only $6 in tips.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Being in Las Vegas, we get a lot of Canadians and Europeans. They don't tip here either. So it's not just when at home. They ignore cultural norms abroad as well.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Being in Las Vegas, we get a lot of Canadians and Europeans. They don't tip here either. So it's not just when at home. They ignore cultural norms abroad as well.


This is terrible news for me then lol. It's unfortunate for me, but I'm glad some PAX tip people such as you though.

I always drive servers and I have never received a tip from any of them before.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheUberTransporter said:


> I always drive servers and I have never received a tip from any of them before.


The best is when they're counting their cash tips in the back seat and don't give up a stinking dollar


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

I guess my best tips are when coins accidentally fall out of people's pockets


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheUberTransporter said:


> I guess my best tips are when coins accidentally fall out of people's pockets


Or when they give you a tip in the form of advice


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Or when they give you a tip in the form of advice


Those ones work as a negative tip in my opinion. Especially when woman try to gone me tips on directions.


----------

